# Alpine summer could be late this year?



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was watching ski jumping on TV a short time ago and it occurred to me that summer could be late this year in the Alps. Great for skiers but this years snowfall will take some shifting for the summer season. In fact the Bernese Oberland has had about three times their average snowfall and anyone heading that way might want to bear this in mind. From past experience the higher walking areas could remain, let's say unsociable, well into the season and personally I would put of a visit until at least June.

Having said that sods law dictates that we will probably have a heatwave somewhere along the line and make my prediction a load of rubbish :roll: 

Ron


----------

